# Shower valve installation problem



## mtk369 (Nov 14, 2010)

The single handle tub/shower valve I'm trying to install has a part that's supposed to be flush with the finished wall. The problem is that when I use a 2x4 to attach it to, the part that's supposed to be flush with the finished wall sticks really far out even when I move the 2x4 as far back as it goes. So what should I do?

The wall is made of 2x4 studs, and the shower valve goes right between two of the studs.

EDIT: note that the wall is unfinished on both sides, and the side that faces away from the tub can have furring strips added to it if needed.


----------



## JeepNick (Oct 27, 2011)

Would a piece of 1x work instead of 2x? Would give you an extra 3/4" to work with.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You may be tring to use the plaster wall spacer. Most of the time it's not needed. It works without it right?


----------



## mtk369 (Nov 14, 2010)

A 1" thick board should work, I was just wondering whether it's considered OK to go much thinner than a 2x4.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

mtk369 said:


> A 1" thick board should work, I was just wondering whether it's considered OK to go much thinner than a 2x4.


you'll be fine. Another approach is 2x4's above and below the valve. Use good pipe straps to anchor with - doesn't work well with pex though


----------



## analogmusicman (Feb 4, 2008)

as you can see,I had to cut out a piece of stud to fit my valve in and didn't use any other bracing.

tnx,


----------



## JeepNick (Oct 27, 2011)

analogmusicman said:


> as you can see,I had to cut out a piece of stud to fit my valve in and didn't use any other bracing.
> 
> tnx,


Hope you reinforced that stud when you were done... Even on a non-bearing wall, I would be worried about knocking into the wall and the resulting "flex" or lack of rigidity causing problems.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

analogmusicman said:


> as you can see,I had to cut out a piece of stud to fit my valve in and didn't use any other bracing.
> 
> tnx,


I think I would have either moved the stud or moved the valve, but not cut out the stud. 

Mark


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You did disassemble that valve before soldering right?
Would have been far better to have used unions or pipe adapters and solder into couplings then to solder directly on the valve.


----------



## analogmusicman (Feb 4, 2008)

where was all this advice when I did all this a year ago and posted right in this very same forum?:whistling2:
tnx,


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

analogmusicman said:


> as you can see,I had to cut out a piece of stud to fit my valve in and didn't use any other bracing.
> 
> tnx,


 We need to teach you how to control the heat a little better! :laughing:


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

what did you solder with????wow...... that should be an adjusted install....adjusted to be right:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## mtk369 (Nov 14, 2010)

I have another question: the valve is installed and it works, but the handle is crooked and there's no way to adjust it. Also, the valve has only two mounting holes that don't even touch the block that the valve is attached to (so a large part of the screw just hangs in the air), and it's not solid at all, so I used a few copper straps to hold it down. Since I'll need to remove all the fasteners to move it, I wanted to ask if there's a better way to mount it? I can't rely on the pipes to hold it, since they're PEX.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

picture?


----------



## mtk369 (Nov 14, 2010)

Here are some pictures. The two black screws near the top are going through the only mounting holes on the entire valve, and it's very wobbly if only they are used.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

There is something to be said for using copper. PEX supplies no support for the valve.
BTW- can't really tell from the pictures, but if you have PEX to the tub spout- replace it. It must be copper or gal pipe. PEX is too restrictive for the tub when combined with a shower


----------



## mtk369 (Nov 14, 2010)

TheEplumber said:


> PEX is too restrictive for the tub when combined with a shower


If you mean that it's so restrictive that some of the water goes out of the showerhead when the tub spout is on, I haven't seen that problem.


----------



## HandymanCA (Jul 21, 2011)

I am curious if the copper pipe being held by the brackets should be wrapped to prevent electrolysis?


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

mtk369 said:


> If you mean that it's so restrictive that some of the water goes out of the showerhead when the tub spout is on, I haven't seen that problem.


It happens all the time.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Also : 

Wow @ sharkbites on a new install

:blink::blink::blink::mellow:.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

As to the pex tub spout---it's your house,if you wish to take a chance--go ahead--fixing it correctly will only take 15 minutes --after you remove the tile---(just kidding--we get 'my shower head is dripping' questions here a lot--fix it now--)


----------

